# Aquatic Moss's



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

At the meeting Sunday we were chatting about mosses. Well I was curious about differences myself, so started binging around and found this site. It was new to me. Seems to be a good reference.
Karen
http://www.aquamoss.net/Moss-List.htm


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Karen,
great info, thanks for sharing!
Cindy*


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

That "flame moss" was incredible! I would love to get my hands on some of that, but I'm not very good at taking care of the stuff.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Karen. Great website for moss id. It appears the moss I have Singapore and Java mosses.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Very good info sites. Thanks. I got 2 different type of moss from Thailand. The spiky moss and flame moss. I had to say, they are very hardy moss coz it survived the trip.. Those 2 moss are just now starting to multiply. Once I got alot of this, I'll sure be bringing it to the next meeting. The riccia that I got last meeting was doing great just floating on top of my tank and its growing fast. Thanks to niko for great info about it.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

At the last meeting I had bags of mixed mosses. The one we could not identify that had the small leaves is in fact Pearl weed, Hemianthus micranthemoides. A really kind person TPT ID for me.

It grows way to well for me & always have it. Believe it is classed as high light, but 2 WPG our grows very well. I have not shown this to be prone to algae. Makes a thick carpet, wall or mat. I have never planted mine most of it just floats and grows.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Right now I am really getting into the moss/fern side of plants. I have only 4 different mosses but they are great!

Yes that is HM and it is a weed. Although it grows super fast in co2 high light tanks it will still grow in low light condtions as well. It is not a foregound plant for the faint of heart b/c of its growth rate.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Jackson, that is great info, always wondered and I'm totally with you!!!! It has always grown incredibly fast and I would just toss it. Great to know that I might have been doing myself a favor LOL
Thanks


----------

